# Need a mobile under 13k



## bhushan2k (Mar 24, 2010)

hi expert guys...m planning to buy my first awesome gadget..

I need a phone under 13k...plz suggest...previously was looking for 5800 xm..bt saw frnd's 5230 similar touch UI...m nt quite impressed with resistive touch interface...bt can go for this UI..guide me abt it....

wud b feature packed...3.5G, gr8 sound quality..(can buy good headset if sound of mobile is nt too good..)..n decent quality camera ....resolution of camera doesnt matter...touch interface...n OS wala...wifi and gps (good if it settle)...good app support..support for various audio video playback format...video playback at 24 or 30fps(wil prefer)

thinking abt asus 552w, videocon v1750(bt OS is nt thr), 5800 xm, htc touch viva (bt outdated)...or any SE/samsung...also tell me if i buy a phone with WinMo 6 or 6.1 installed on it, can i upgrade it to 6.5??

m too confused guys...plz help me


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 24, 2010)

drop out idea of buying videocon mobiles.........:-X

just choose from,Asus 552w or Nokia 5800XM

i think u must better go with NOKIA 5800XM as it gives true value for money with solid Nokia's reputation !!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2010)

yup drop all others..

better go for Nokia 5800 as its very stable now and got everything
Samsung I5700 galaxy spica...it got android and its very popular now


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 24, 2010)

all right...i saw tech specs of 5800 xm...it has got 256 mb nand memory...bt a 5235 music edition which is very similar to 5800 in touch interface n simbian s60 5th edition, has got 512 mb nand memory...does it matter in speed of operation and execution of application??


----------



## aCe: dAvE (Mar 25, 2010)

Nokia N79 will do you real good


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 25, 2010)

My vote is for samsung galaxy spica i5700

Nothing beats that


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 25, 2010)

how about camera of n79?? ny any other phone comes in tht range..??


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 25, 2010)

@^ N79 is also a good option considering wat u need  !!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 26, 2010)

how is samsung i5700 galaxy?? it is running on android 1.6...i hv never experienced tht os..and is it upgradeable to latest version like 2.1?? and how is application support for android...??


----------



## sbhas2k (Mar 26, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> how is samsung i5700 galaxy?? it is running on android 1.6...i hv never experienced tht os..and is it upgradeable to latest version like 2.1?? and how is application support for android...??



Android 2.1 is already released for i5700 by Samsung, thought it hasn't been available in India yet. Expecting it to be available soon..

All android based application work perfectly... Check the thread i5700 vs i7500.. u'll find more details.


----------



## hawkomega (Mar 28, 2010)

i say corby pro or plus is best


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are prepared to wait a bit, the X10 mini will be out shortly and at a price revolving around the 14k mark.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^....gr8....even m planning to wait for 1-2 months till my exams get over..wil take mobile in june....saw specs on *GSM Arena*...specs are pretty well according to price...except the resolution ....it is jst 320 x 240...5800 offering 640 x 360....n xperia is getting android 1.6...wil it b upgradable??


----------



## Nithu (Mar 30, 2010)

hey, what about LG GM 750??
it got everything, also its a windows 6.5 mobile.
is the price is real? this site shows Rs.10500/-

*mobiles.sulekha.com/lg_gm750_mobile.htm
 *mobiles.sulekha.com/lg_gm750_mobile.htm
please lemme know if the price is real or what...


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> xperia is getting android 1.6...wil it b upgradable??


Yup, Xperia X10 mini will be upgradeable. But the upgrade will take some time to come out.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2010)

I am also waiting for x10 mini...love the design


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 1, 2010)

guys...the bad news is the battery isn’t replaceable in x10 mini....

Not only is carrying a back-up battery out of the question but effectively once the original battery runs its life span you’ll have to buy a new phone. You’re more likely to upgrade long before the battery expires anyway.

It’s quoted at up to 285 hours of standby and 4 hours of talk time in a 2G network. In 3G mode, it’s up to 360 hours of standby and three and half hours of talk time.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> guys...the bad news is the battery isn’t replaceable in x10 mini....



ooh my god...thats a bit bad news...

but anyway we dont replace battery untill it gets damage...even my 3310 has its original battery still after 8 years


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ bt tht is nokia....hvn't experienced about SE....


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah Nokia n SE is much different in matter of sturdiness !!


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

yea, X10 mini will be having a built-in battery. But X10 mini pro will be having BST-38 battery.

I think, the price difference might not be too much between them.

Here are some videos anyways:

[youtube]Zc3f3twWgzo[/youtube]

[youtube]05sKBwOMF7Y[/youtube]


----------



## mrbean (Apr 1, 2010)

best mobile for 13ooo at present is samsung corby pro. It is better than 5800 and even n97


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^ bt tht is nokia....hvn't experienced about SE....



no man even my k500i is 5 years old...it also have the same battery...I had 3 SE phones no problem with battery atleast


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 2, 2010)

*Official Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 Mini discussion thread*

@ico...cool videos buddy....m dying to let this gadget come in my hand....


hey guys....make this tread to xperia x10 mini official thread??


----------



## mrbean (Apr 2, 2010)

xperia price is more than 30000 and u said u want of around 13000 so please check what u are typing. samsung corby pro is best mobile in under 15000 category.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2010)

mrbean said:


> xperia price is more than 30000 and u said u want of around 13000 so please check what u are typing. samsung corby pro is best mobile in under 15000 category.



...do u know there r
1.xperia x1
2.xperia x2
3.x10
4.x10 mini
5 x10 mini pro
6. xperia pureness

which xperia u r talking about??


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 3, 2010)

*Official Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 Mini discussion thread*

^^ lol...hahaha...



mrbean said:


> please check what u are typing



please check what u are reading.

i was talking about x10 mini....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

SE elm is a nice phone.It should be around11k. Has an awesome 5 mp cam with gps,wifi and  nice aesthetics.


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 Mini discussion thread*



bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^ lol...hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok but corby pro plus is much better


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

Corby pro is a dumbphone. X10 mini is an android smartphone. Better cam, better build, better looks, better screen. It surpasses the Corby in every way poss.


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Corby pro is a dumbphone. X10 mini is an android smartphone. Better cam, better build, better looks, better screen. It surpasses the Corby in every way poss.




please justify on what basis u are talking such nonsense. real price of x10 is 25ooo not 13000. please provide link which says it is 13000. corby pro plus is best phone for 13000 and is not dumb for such low price.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

*www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/se-robyn2.jpg

Happy?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2010)

X10mini looks soo small in front of x10....X10 mini is released in India still we donno the exact pricing....


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 3, 2010)

Will release of Xperia phones result in a price drop on older se phones?


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

I asked for link with price not picture. even I have picture


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

mrbean said:


> please justify on what basis u are talking such nonsense. real price of x10 is 25ooo not 13000. please provide link which says it is 13000. corby pro plus is best phone for 13000 and is not dumb for such low price.


Hello.

Do you know the Difference between *Xperia X10 *and *Xperia X10 MINI*??

Xperia X10 = 30k.
Xperia X10 MINI = expected around 14-15k.

For knowing about Smartphones, please go here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartphone

To know about Dumbphones, please go here: *www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dumbphone

Android = Smartphone. Corby Pro = Dumbphone.

And in simple words, X10 mini >>>>> Corby Pro.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2010)

go for 5800 XM ...its worth at 13k


----------



## red dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

paper_heart_21 said:


> drop out idea of buying videocon mobiles.........:-X
> 
> just choose from,Asus 552w or Nokia 5800XM
> 
> i think u must better go with NOKIA 5800XM as it gives true value for money with solid Nokia's reputation !!


Reputation of Nokia is a joke nowadays.5800 is a good phone though.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 3, 2010)

many sources said tht it wud b 319 euro... i.e. above 18k...n pro wud b above 20k....(349 euro)....


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 3, 2010)

go for samsung spica it is much better than 5800 XM


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

@bhushan-Check out the revised prices.. Comes to around 260 euros for the Mini and a 20 more for the pro. And dont fool urself with foriegn prices. Their VAt rates are leps and bounds above ours.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 4, 2010)

tgpraveen said:


> go for samsung spica it is much better than 5800 XM


 dont joke


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 5, 2010)

Samsung Jet is now around 13.5 K . comes with gorgeous screen and decent interface . overall a pretty good phone if you can live with dumbphone .

or maybe galaxy i7500 ?


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 13, 2010)

Everything is bad about corby!


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 14, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Everything is bad about corby!



corby is a dumb phone...i donno why so many ppl preferring corby...my sis also took tht n she is very happy with it lol....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> corby is a dumb phone...i donno why so many ppl preferring corby...my sis also took tht n she is very happy with it lol....




Thats bcoz only guys in the age group of 15-35 are soo crazy about smartphones....
other then that everyone need easy to use phone with a decent camera and a 3.5mm jack(of course it should have fm)


----------

